# Keeping live plants?



## TB2Blazer (Jul 21, 2005)

Just wondering what all is involved with keeping live plants in an aquarium. Also what are some good live plants to have?


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

It depends from what are you planning to do.Do you want a low maintenance tank?A medium,or a high maintenance?
There are many different types of plants and equipment to use for each occasion.

What type of tank are you thinking?


----------



## TB2Blazer (Jul 21, 2005)

Well I'm thinking about getting a rhom and I want the tank to be as much like its natural environment as absolutely possible. I've been trying to find those type of plants but I can't seem to find them anywhere. I just want it to be as authentic as possible.


----------



## Mortimer (Jul 28, 2005)

Great, I am contemplating the same thing. I would also like to know about the lighting. I currently have 2 cheap plastic lids that I would like to replace with those glass ones. I can reuse the lights, but should I just set them on the glass lid? Will the heat effect surface plants or even water temp? And it seems like those lids I looked at have very little open space for air circulation. I could be wrong. I am yet to set up my tank and am trying to learn as much as possible and get everything I need to do things the right way.

BTW, is there a good site that shows or explains those conditions and environments? I have seen very few.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

read on this site, scroll down and look at the topics, lots of topics.. lots of info. Also try www.aquaticplantcentral.com it is one of my personal favorites.


----------

